# Images missing on canonrumors



## dpackman (Sep 10, 2013)

The element shows an error message like this reference:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14396991/timthumb-cant-show-image-after-its-uploaded


----------



## winglet (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you mean, but since yesterday the CR site has been displaying "missing image" icons for inline images in blog posts. Looks like some directory path got changed.


----------



## dpackman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, the images don't appear. If you select the missing image itself, the error message can be seen.


----------



## Joynt Inspirations (Sep 11, 2013)

So I'm not the only one who's noticed this, I wonder what's up?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

CRguy is aware of the issue, and is working on it...


----------



## dpackman (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for fixing this.


----------

